# Christian Video Games



## ReformedWretch (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.n-lightning.com/index.htm

Neither game is revolutionary but they are fun. Only 19.99 each and a free demo of each is available on the site!


----------



## king of fools (Jan 2, 2005)

Interesting games. Not as good as Billy Graham's Bible Blaster from the simpsons though.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 3, 2005)

My opinion is that video games, regardless of their 'eternal state', are ruining the current generation of young people. Seriously. 

When you deal with as many young adults and secondary students as do I, when you seen their obsession with the games, when you see their lack of ability to concentrate for more than five seconds, you might just agree with me.


----------



## king of fools (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I agree with you to a certain point. It's not the video game in and of itself that is causing a problem, it's the sheer amount of time that is spent playing them that is.

Also, video games used to be able to be completed more quickly. You could complete 1 round in like 90 seconds, and have a total of like 8 rounds. Now, games have no end so you can keep playing for hours and hours on end and never come to a conclusion.

I think it's just like anything, a parent must monitor what their child is doing and limit their exposure.


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, modern video games necessitate that the players waste their lives. Because video games are stories and fantasies, they draw the player in by the fantasy world and the sensory data. They are much like television, only worse because the player interacts constantly. All the player's faculties are used in those games to do fantastical things. I play them sometimes, but I hate them. They are a complete waste of life. For me, they can easily lead to sin. I spent most of my childhood with computer games. I became dissatisfied with normal life, unable to concentrate, completely wrapped in my imagination at all times, and unwilling and unable to work for anything, ever. Ok, so they're not the worst thing in the world, but with kids I would definitely be cautious, if not completely against them. I am happy that many of the families in my church are without video games and, to a large extent, without television and movies. Just another attempt by the world to fill the vacuum of purpose and worth. Christ alone is worthy.

[Edited on 2-12-2005 by Ben Gliddon]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2005)

I have not played one of my games in weeks!


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sorry if that sounded harsh. I'm sure you aren't in the same situation I was in.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 12, 2005)

Nah, I took no offense, just stating that I have no been into gaming as of late.


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 12, 2005)

> "Your mentor and brethren have been captured by the demon possessed Roman soldiers. It is your job to work your way through the catacombs of Rome to free them. Satan has a powerful hand in the Roman Empire and has powerful foes to block your every effort. From the prison, in which your mentor is kept, he sends a plea for help to you. According to Acts 26:18kj. Our Catechumen is sent to open their eyes (the Roman Soldiers), and to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins. Prepare to save your mentor and battle the forces of evil in this epic journey, Catechumen."



And



> "Mainz Germany, 1455. Johannes Gutenberg, creator of the printing press completed his great masterpiece, a printed Bible. Thus, a new era in human development would ensue where scribes were no longer needed to painstakingly hand copy manuscripts. Gutenberg could now create thousands of copies of the Bible to be distributed throughout the world, making the Word of God easily available to any who sought it. With his press destroyed, and the Bible stolen, a Paladin is called upon to once again free the world of evil and return the Bible to Gutenberg. You are that Paladin in, Ominous Horizons: A Paladin's Calling."



Kind of funny but kind of cool. "free the world of evil and return the Bible to Gutenberg." Haha, fight the partial preterist beasts of Revelation and then face the ultimate enemy: the dreaded Pope.

[Edited on 2-12-2005 by Ben Gliddon]


----------



## ANT (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm downloading catechumen now. I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow. Now at 75% ....


----------



## Ben Gliddon (Feb 12, 2005)

Look at that scary Papist!


----------



## satz (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben Gliddon_
> Look at that scary Papist!



AAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## future expatriate (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't have the attention span for video games. I start playing one, but my attention keeps wandering to my books.


----------



## satz (Feb 14, 2005)

ahhhh...sadly enough i am kinda of the opposite...


----------

